# Thirsty? What are you drinking tonight?



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

There's the dinner thread (albeit quiet dinner thread) and the smoking threads for pipes and cigars, but what of a beverage thread?

Tea rum cocktail:

Twinings English breakfast tea
lime juice
Kraken rum

Yum!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruichladdich Millenium Dram.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

large dunkin donuts coffee. cream no sugar.


----------



## xeromz (Nov 3, 2010)

Green Smoothie.

Water, Orange Juice, 2 Bananas, Mango, Pineapple, and Spinach.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

xeromz said:


> Green Smoothie.
> 
> Water, Orange Juice, 2 Bananas, Mango, Pineapple, and Spinach.


Glorious - spinach in smoothies is right up there with carrot juice. Yum!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

sam adams octoberfest
Green smoothie is my breakfast!!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

had some Glenlivet 12 about an hour ago.
mmmm! tasty


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

A healthy pour of Balvenie Doublewood after a long study session


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Finishing off a healthy pour of Old Overholt. It's pretty good for a budget whiskey.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Had two drams of scotch:

Chieftain's Bottling (271 bottles!) Isle of Jura 1996 - 15 Yr, Bourbon Barrel Edition

and then

Bowmore 15 Year Darkest


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> There's the dinner thread (albeit quiet dinner thread) and the smoking threads for pipes and cigars, but what of a beverage thread?
> 
> Tea rum cocktail:
> 
> ...


Sailor Jerry rum.

How is the kraken rum? I've heard good things.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryan7311 said:


> Sailor Jerry rum.
> 
> How is the kraken rum? I've heard good things.


I quite like it, and I'm not normally a spiced/dark rum kind of guy, so I suppose that says something.


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

Tooheys new tonight coinciding with an XBOX 360 sesh methinks


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Sake vesper

Feeling very Bond.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jack and Cokes every night.


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

19oz crown 1 oz coke :hat: with a macanudo 1997 reserve even comes with a nice silver holder


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

15yr Bladnoch (John McDougal bottling). Nice sweet barley sweets but not much else...


----------



## damagedcase (Jul 10, 2010)

100% agree. The Kraken is delicious. On its own or mixed classically with Coke. Watch it though, that stuff makes for a nasty hangover...


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

Gin and tonic or bourbon tonight with a Hemingway


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Nice and toasty out here in CA for the week so instead of waiting til tonight, I'm gonna take this opportunity to crack open one of my last summer beers to go along with an easy going mild stick. I'm thinking a nice frosty Ayinger Hefeweizen and a MoW Virtue to get me through 100+ pages of textbooks


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm pretty excited about trying this Left Hand "Nitro" American Stout I've got in the fridge. I doubt I'll be let down.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Might be a bit early for "tonight" but i had a dry vodka martini with Burnett's Vodka. I know lots of people don't like Burnett's, but I do.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I'm pretty excited about trying this Left Hand "Nitro" American Stout I've got in the fridge. I doubt I'll be let down.


I just had one last night, delicious! Oh-so-creamy and chocolatey! Tonight I think I'll have a little Knob Creek 9 Single Barrel...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Evan Williams single barrel


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

scottw said:


> Evan Williams single barrel


Is that any good??? I've been wanting to try it. I normally drink Buffalo Trace


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

The nitro was awesome. I had it with a partagas black and it was the best combo I've had in a while.


----------



## beerindex (Sep 10, 2012)

Got together very briefly with a friend tonight for a bit of light drinking. We split the following beers:

- DFH Olde School
- Stillwater Bronze Age
- Weyerbacher Black Hole
- 4 Hands BA Bona Fide (TWCP Exclusive EC12 version)

Then we each took a shot of the following:
- Slivovitz Bela Osa
- Slivovitz Zuta Osa
- Slivovitz Navip Slivovitz 8 Year


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

kuntry08 said:


> Is that any good??? I've been wanting to try it. I normally drink Buffalo Trace


Yes, it's quite good. Drinking an Amstel light right now with a chaser of regular Evans williams


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Went after Buffalo Trace but wasn't dropping nearly $30 for 750ml... So got Evan Williams Black instead. Filled my 5oz flask and sipping as the night goes onward. Enjoying with my pipe and some choice tobacco.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

2 bottles each of Newcastle Werewolf and Shocktop Pumpkin Wheat. Neither one is bad, but neither is great either. I think prefer regular Newcastle and Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin. I planned on trying some Shipyard Pumpkin Ale this weekend, but my local store was sold out of it.


----------

